# Alli - mixed breed rescue puppy, breed suggestions?



## georgiistids (Mar 4, 2014)

This is our family's new rescue puppy, Alli. We have had her for just over 2 weeks and she has already grown noticeably in that space of time!
She is currently 6 months old, all black with a white chest and both front paws are white and spotty. Standing about 54 cms at the withers and weighs just under 19kgs (with a good while left of growing!), she's going to be a big girly! She is very energetic and spends a lot of time running around the garden but is is also very affectionate and will follow you everywhere.

We adopted her from the Dogs Trust and her forms say that she is a Collie X Husky but they weren't entirely sure. The vets also agree that this is a very possible combination. We have even had suggestions that she may have some Lab or Mountain Dog in her too. It's entirely possible that her parents were mixed breed too so we were just looking for some opinions on what this lovely girly might be!

When we first got her (mid-feb) - 



























Within the past week -


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd say collie/lab and she's sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

i can't see anything husky in her. I think collie x lab. she is very pretty.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I can see Border Collie possibly - and maybe Cocker or Springer (the freckled white feet).


----------



## georgiistids (Mar 4, 2014)

She is very sweet, thanks for the ideas 
Cocker or Springer is an idea that's not come up before!

Some form of Husky was suggested by several people because of how she holds her ears and tail when she's excited, also because of the sheer size of her (photos don't really do justice) but she's still got quite a bit of growing to do


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My first thought was collie/Newfie, especially if she's bigger than the photos suggest.

I have the opposite issue with our smallest rescue dog- photos always make her look bigger!


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> I can see Border Collie possibly - and maybe Cocker or Springer (the freckled white feet).


He looks just like the collie X spaniel that my mum had too.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely looking pup... I'd go with collie x lab


----------



## georgiistids (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the interesting ideas 

Just been out to have a play with her in the garden and got a few more photos, apologies that some of them are aren't the best quality - its a bit difficult to get a perfectly sharp picture when they're running around at 100mph!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

See what you mean about ears and tail but I now see GSD rather than husky


----------



## georgiistids (Mar 4, 2014)

Actually, now that you mention it, GSD is quite possible.
We weren't very convinced with the Husky idea so wanted to find out some other opinions


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I can see the Husky in these new photos.

I once had a neighbour who had two puppies, both black, mother was a german Shorthaired Pointer and nobody knew who the father was, but they thought GSD because they had upright ears. When the pups were fully grown, I went on a walk with them and could see straight away they were half Husky.... very similar to the one above. 

I would say the hind legs aren't angular enough to be a GSD cross, but certainly compatible with Siberian Husky.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

She looks a lot different in these pics, so I'm stumped, but what ever she is, she is beautiful, and well done for adopting her.
She looks like she has a lovely playful nature too.


----------



## georgiistids (Mar 4, 2014)

We are so happy to have adopted her, our previous dog passed away in July last year at the grand old age of 17 years. Everyone really missed having a dog around the house


----------



## Auryon40 (Jan 4, 2014)

I think an Akita cross... I thought maybe Lab x collie in the first few but thought the head was very broad, then the newer ones she looked more Akita, and then the second post I think it stands too (especially the first pic.)

Just throwing that out there


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

My first thought was Akita X something with what i've no idea!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I think Akita x collie. Lovely looking dog whatever 'flavour'!  :ciappa:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

akita x lab x collie.a real cutie


----------

